# Do you remember these...



## Elzee (Nov 29, 2012)

Quiz: How Old Are You Really?

From the following list of 24 items, count all the ones that you remember -- not the ones you were told about! How to score yourself is at the end.

    Blackjack chewing gum
    Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar-water
    Candy cigarettes
    Coffee shops with tableside jukeboxes
    Home milk delivery in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers
    Party lines
    Newsreels before the movie
    P. F. Flyers
    Butch wax
    Telephone numbers with a word prefix (e.g., Olive - 6933)
    Peashooters
    Howdy Doody
    45-RPM records ... and 78-RPM records
    S&H Green Stamps
    Hi-fi systems
    Metal ice trays with lever
    Mimeograph paper
    Blue flashbulb
    Packards
    Rollerskate keys
    Cork popguns
    Drive-in theaters
    Studebakers
    Washtub wringers 

I can remember 15 items on this list. I think that the only reason I don't remember Howdy Doody is because my family didn't get a TV until I was 10 years old. Also, my own children can remember a Drive-in theater because we lived in a small city that still had a drive-in theater when they were teenagers. I had to take them to a museum to show them what a typewriter looked like. My dad used to deliver bread - door to door. He remembered when milk and bread was delivered door to door by horse and cart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2012)

I remember 21, don't recall anything about party lines, word prefixes like that for telephone #s, but we had like Empire63456, but when dialing only the EM was used.  Butch wax and mimeograph paper, no memory there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

Interesting list!

I directly remember 17 items on the list, 18 if by "Butch wax" you meant "Butcher wax". If instead you meant the hair goo then no, I don't remember that.  Packards and Studes were a bit before my time, and like SeaBreeze I don't remember party lines but I DO remember my old phone number in Yonkers - YO-7-7723. 

Wow ... until just now I hadn't thought about that number in over 40 years, yet it just fell out of my brain! That's scary - _Rainman_ scary!

As for the others I missed - Howdy Doody was (I think) just going off the air while I was watching my cartoons; wringer washtubs - no, always had electric (my grandparents may have had them but I don't directly remember them), and although I know we had drive-ins in our area for some reason I don't remember going to them. I'm pretty sure we did, but I just don't recall it.

Strange ...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2016)

I remember 19 of these things,proving I am older than dirt !


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2016)

I remember all but the first one -- scary.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 18, 2016)

Take it from an oldster.......I remember ALL of them.  :sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2016)

So do I !


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 18, 2016)

15...okay toss me on the ice floe really. With teens in the house I still wanna be all down and with it...But a list like this and you know the truth, still a nice trip down memory lane though


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2016)

Remember them all. Dad had a Packard. Huge thing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 18, 2016)

Remember every one except Butch Wax.

Never had a need for it.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 18, 2016)

I remember all of them, but am not particularly old. 

Nancy, guys that had flat top haircuts used Butch Wax; i had one in grade school.   If you had duck tails or fenders, you used Butch Wax too.


----------



## Carla (Jul 23, 2016)

Oy. I remember all of them too!


----------



## Vee (Jul 24, 2016)

Aaww.. I must be a young thing. Can only remember 6.5. The 0.5 because our milk bottles had foil lids.

I am sure it's NOTHING to do with some of those things not being available - at least by those names - in Australia.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

I remember every single one of them - I know about newsreels before the movie but can't remember if they actually did that when I was a kid.  But then I grew up the US.  I'm 64.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't remember the newsreels either we got a cartoon before the movie. We had milk delivered to the house but it was in those waxy cartons, not the bottles. All the rest I do remember.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I don't remember the newsreels either we got a cartoon before the movie. We had milk delivered to the house but it was in those waxy cartons, not the bottles. All the rest I do remember.



Curious so I looked it up.  Last newsreel was shown in 1967 but by 1953 they are pretty much stopped them.  I do remember cartoons before movies.  Now it's annoying adverts.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2016)

I remember "Coming Attractions"...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2016)

The newsreels were popular in the 40s while the war was going on. It was a way to update people of how our troops were doing.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I remember all of them, but am not particularly old.
> 
> Nancy, guys that had flat top haircuts used Butch Wax; i had one in grade school.   If you had duck tails or fenders, you used Butch Wax too.
> 
> View attachment 30751



Don't forget the "Jelly Roll" hairdo.  I saw a picture of the Spousal Equivalent with one at 14.....it took a LOT of Butch Wax to  keep that one aloft. 

I got all of 'em except for skate keys and Packards.  I've heard of skate keys and Packards but haven't ever actually had or seen one.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2016)

jujube said:


> Don't forget the "Jelly Roll" hairdo.  I saw a picture of the Spousal Equivalent with one at 14.....it took a LOT of Butch Wax to  keep that one aloft.
> 
> I got all of 'em except for skate keys and Packards.  I've heard of skate keys and Packards but haven't ever actually had or seen one.



I had skate keys for my roller skates, and my dad had a Packard.  I'm a fossil.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I had skate keys for my roller skates, and my dad had a Packard.  I'm a fossil.



...


----------



## BarneyJ (Sep 13, 2016)

Saw a Packard couple times)


----------

